# Cage for First Time Owner [Questions]



## Lyshymo (May 13, 2014)

I'm considering purchasing a single Dumbo Rat (she does not get along with other rats) or two Fancy Rats. Now, I'm not in any rush to make a purchase as I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row here. I've been looking into overall rat care, etc (still have some questions to answer of course) and am now trying to estimate my overall cost if I decide to go through with the purchase. Currently I've looked at a handful of cages (relatively "cheap" in price) that I'm considering on purchasing. I've been looking in the price range of $80-$100 as I'm in the process of going to a new college (out of state) which means I'll be moving into a new home, as well as pay for my tuition (which is all out of pocket for me) and I do not want to spend $250-300 on a cage at the moment (perhaps eventually - maybe Fall semester). So I've been looking at the "cheaper" cages with the average dimensions of 24" L x 18" W x 24" H (which calculates that I could house 3 rats - and seeing as I'll only be getting one to two tops, that seems pretty fair).

I figured since you all are much more knowledgeable than I am, I'd post links of what I was considering on getting and getting your feedback on the cages.
Feel free to give advice/tips/links to other cages (if they aren't exceeding my price range, that is xD) too! I'm here to learn all that I can! :] 
*Note: The "cheap" cage will be used as a backup/hospital/travel cage when I do upgrade so I would like the cage to be worth while and worth the money.

Cage One: 
http://ozbo.com/Cage-Delxe-My-First-Home-Large-276324.html#.U3J8CfldVul
(Does not note dimensions - but it is considered a "large" cage)

Cage Two:
http://ozbo.com/Habitat-Defined-For-Rats-Medium-276407.html#.U3J8CvldVul
(Again, no dimensions stated but it is considered a "medium" cage)

Cage Three:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+28200+27607&pcatid=27607
(27" L x 17" W x 25" H)

Cage Four:
http://www.chinchilla.ca/detail.php?ProductID=KN00665
(20" W x 15.75" D x 28" H - not my favorite)

Cage Five:
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=RatHPCagesHabitats
(16.5" L x 22.5" W x 32" H)

and 
Cage Six: 
http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...catid-600011?_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted
(28" L x 17.5" W x 31.5" H - ignore the feed, wheel, etc - I'm not interested in what is included, just the cage xD)

Do any of those seem like a good beginner cage (in your experience) for one to two rats? 
If not, could you please tell me what I should be looking for (I was mainly looking for something that had decent locks, horizontal bars, and again, had a minimum(ish) of 24" L x 18" W x 24" L for a base standard)?

Thank you all! ^-^
*Also, I am aware that rats are curious critters that need things such as hammocks, tubes, plenty of toys/chews, etc to keep the preoccupied/comfortable and I will be getting types of lining for the shelves, etc - but I'm sure I'll be questioning toys and what not after I make a cage purchase xD 
Again, thank you to all that read and/or comment! I appreciate any and all advice/help :]


----------



## aklunaj (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi!
Number 1 seems ok, looks like a good size and will give you toom if you decided for a third rat too 

Number 2 looks very narrow. The rat on the picture basically takes up half of the depth of the cage, thats no good.

I have to send this post now as I cannot see the other once and I dont remember what my comments were when I saw them... (I'm replying from my phone  ) ... Brb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I have the last cage you mentioned the all living things cage and I would suggest that cage or the petco rat manor cage Ive heard good things about. If you have chewers I suggest the rat manor. As far as toys go you should take a look at some of the stickys in this forum. There arent a ton of toys specifically for rats so you really have to think out of the box  I suggest lots of hammocks and homemade toys. Rats love homemade toys  By the way a relatively cheap treat mine love are gerber baby puffs. Tons of flavors but the banana is a huge hit 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aklunaj (Apr 16, 2012)

Number 3 is very small. Thats like on a border of being big enough for only 1 rat. Definitely wouldnt recommend for 2 rats.

Number 4 has a very narrow bottom. Any bedding you'll use, it will be all over the place as they like to throw it away  it also doesnt have solid floors, which you can cover, but the biggest minus would be the bottom.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

I think several of those could work. I would eliminate 2 because it's similar to 1 (30.5X18X30") but smaller. I would also worry about the wooden shelves and ramps in 3 - rats chew and pee. I have personal experience with the Petco Rat Manor. I got mine for about $80 which is a pretty good deal. It's a nice size (taller is usually better because they like to climb) and has a deep metal pan. The doors are small which makes it hard to furnish, especially the top half (you can take off the base and put things into the lower level through the bottom). I couldn't get a litterbox into the top level where the boys like to sleep and pee. It is also recommended to cover the shelves to protect little ratty feet. It was also kind of a pain to clean for me. After less than 6 months I took the plunge and got a Critter Nation, which I love. Now I cringe thinking about getting the Rat Manor back out when the kids have to board (can't transport the CN). 
My advice would be, if you can swing it, to just start with a Critter Nation because that seems to be where most of us wind up after trying to save money with a few other cages. You can get a single on Wayfair.com for about $125 (with a 10% off promo and free shipping). 
A lot of other people really like Martin's cages too, and I believe they have a few options in your price range: http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## aklunaj (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, theBears already summed up No. 5 very well and No. 6 is not opening for me so I cannot see which one it is.

Good luck with deciding 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lyshymo (May 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the input! I'll definitely do a bit more research into cages, brands and look around a bit more before making any set purchases!


----------



## Eiruleyki (May 5, 2014)

Why not, look into martins cages? Google them and you'll find plenty on the website! Or look on Craigslist; I just got a huge cage, food bowl, water bottle, wheel, and levels for $35!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I would either go with one or six I have the older version of six which had an extra level and I love it and it is at least enough room for three rats and even with one less shelf you could just make another level out of a hammock or like stuff since the cage itself is the same size. Here is a picture of my cage.


----------



## Lyshymo (May 13, 2014)

Eiruleyki - I have looked into their cages (a fellow member sent me their link), so they are in consideration now :] And I did look on craigslist but nothing remotely close in our area (or else if there is one, it is extremely small and/or broke down and I'm a bit skeptical putting a rodent in a less than functioning-looking cage xD). Thank you for the input though! ^-^
thenightgoddess - Your cage is lovely! I am actually pending on doing 1 or 6...if not, I might just pay the extra $50 and get a Critter Nation :3 have your rats chewed on the plastic a lot in your cage? That is one thing that makes me a bit nervous...


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I have the Rat Manor cage from Petco which I am currently happy with it has room for 2 rats I would say maximum. the only thing is that it is terribly difficult to assemble the first time and getting the shelves in is extremely difficult but that is my only complaint.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

I have cage #2. I happen to like mine. But it only holds 2 rats per cage calculator. I have the cage and I dont have issues with it.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

This is my spare cage: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Anima...622?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e33037ee
It works great for two rats, very roomy, and it's not that much.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Lyshymo said:


> Eiruleyki - I have looked into their cages (a fellow member sent me their link), so they are in consideration now :] And I did look on craigslist but nothing remotely close in our area (or else if there is one, it is extremely small and/or broke down and I'm a bit skeptical putting a rodent in a less than functioning-looking cage xD). Thank you for the input though! ^-^
> thenightgoddess - Your cage is lovely! I am actually pending on doing 1 or 6...if not, I might just pay the extra $50 and get a Critter Nation :3 have your rats chewed on the plastic a lot in your cage? That is one thing that makes me a bit nervous...


Ive never had a problem with them chewing more then a little bit of it not enough to make a difference. All of my rats have lived in there before and one of them is a heavy chewer.


----------



## Lyshymo (May 13, 2014)

Firstly, I'd like to thank each and every one of you that has posted. I truly appreciate all of the information that I have received and it has all been very helpful in my decision-making process!

Secondly, just a random tidbit, but I was holding off on making my purchase as I am moving out of state for school and I'll be moving in with my grandparent's (hey, free home-cooked meals, no complaints from me!) and didn't want to bring in any animals that they'd be unhappy with and today my grandmother said as long as it's in a cage and can't terrorize her, I'm welcome to have pets. She didn't say anything about a limit either(; totally sensing a zoo....okay, back to my main point: that means I'll definitely be getting a rat or two! ^-^ The excitement is here! Now to finalize my decision on a cage, order the cage accessories (I found a lady who handmakes the specifically for rats and has adorable hammocks, cubes, etc - I'm not inclined on sewing so I'll have to purchase them xD) so I can buy a new fur-baby! ^^


----------



## aklunaj (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome, congrats on your free- minded grandma!  mine would be like that for sure, but fortunately I dont have to live with ma granny )

Definitely 2 rats then! A rat should never be alone. They are very social animals and while human company is pretty good, it's nothing like cuddling with another rat during the day, play with him / her, etc. Are you thinking about getting girls or boys?  though that's out of the topic...


----------



## Lyshymo (May 13, 2014)

aklunaj said:


> Awesome, congrats on your free- minded grandma!  mine would be like that for sure, but fortunately I dont have to live with ma granny )
> 
> Definitely 2 rats then! A rat should never be alone. They are very social animals and while human company is pretty good, it's nothing like cuddling with another rat during the day, play with him / her, etc. Are you thinking about getting girls or boys?  though that's out of the topic...


I'm not complaining about living with family (I was going to move into an apartment xD) because I have no rent, free meals, and my grandmother is rather good about washing my clothes (and no, I'll happily wash my own clothes - I am rather responsible, believe it or not xD). So there are some good things about living with family while going to college!

And I'm pending on getting a single Dumbo Rat (she actually doesn't like other rats and has quite the history of aggression with any and every rat she's been in a cage with *shrugs*) or else two Fancy rats (there are two that are at my work that are just beyond adorable and they've been together for awhile and I couldn't begin to consider separating them x]
And I will be getting females :]


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I think the last one is your best option.
I had the rat manor and it is such a pain to keep clean. The shelves are very difficult to get out and since theyr'e wire mesh they need to be lined with fleece to prevent bumblefoot. It's a great size and my girls seemed to love it, but it's really inconventient. I have been advised againt ware cages and I also had a kaytee cage as a temporary quarentine cage. The kaytee one was very cheap and flimsy.

But ya the last one seems good, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Trouble and Xanax (Jun 20, 2013)

You can also get a ferret cage and just mesh it to make bar spacing smaller. This might give you more options cage wise. 

I have this cage:
http://www.kaytee.com/products/kaytee-ferret-home.php

Bought off CL for $20.00 and took about $50.00 to mesh it. So if you can find a great deal on a cage that may have bigger bar spacing you can always make it work by meshing. It is a pain and is painful to mesh but worth it.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I have the all living things as a spare cage since I upgraded to a critter nation. It's a great home for 2. Three seems to push the space as they grow older. It's a pain to clean if you don't put fleece covering the levels or bottom. But it's a great cage overall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

I like cages that have plastic shelves so they are really easy to wipe down when cleaning. The wire shelves are nice too, but if you get a cage that has wire shelving - I like to line the shelves with fleece so it's comfortable for the ratties feet.  I, myself, have a bunch of homemade cages that my husband and I made from wire mesh and L clips. It only cost us about $50 to buy the materials for a cage thats about 30" x 18" x 36". Many people on here have critter nation and ferret nation cages and they work wonderfully.

Good luck with your new babies! You're definitely going to love having pet rats.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are some very large rat cages. Tht double as chinchilla or bird cages on eBay that are also cheap. I mention this because I bought one and was really dubious but I love it. When you look up rat cages in the small animal cage section, you should see these very large black cages with several wire shelves. For $80 you could get the one without the stand which is huge. You'd only need to get something to cover the wire floors like fleece or something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Personally, I hated my All Things Living cage, it was so difficult to clean :/ It was a good beginner cage for me because it has plenty of space but, I upgraded within 2 months because of the cleaning difficulty! Just a tip


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Antiquatemyheart said:


> Personally, I hated my All Things Living cage, it was so difficult to clean :/ It was a good beginner cage for me because it has plenty of space but, I upgraded within 2 months because of the cleaning difficulty! Just a tip


its not that hard to clean if you don't completely disassemble it I don't when I clean it takes me about an hourish to clean mine when I do a full clean.


----------



## Lyshymo (May 13, 2014)

I want to thank you all for comments! I really appreciate all of your input! I'm actually just going to take the leap and get a Critter Nation as I can get future use out of it (ex: for Chinchillas, suggies, etc) if I choose to. I think I'll get more out of my money in the end :] Again, I really appreciate all of the input given ^-^


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Lyshymo said:


> I want to thank you all for comments! I really appreciate all of your input! I'm actually just going to take the leap and get a Critter Nation as I can get future use out of it (ex: for Chinchillas, suggies, etc) if I choose to. I think I'll get more out of my money in the end :] Again, I really appreciate all of the input given ^-^


You won't be disappointed, CN cages are awesome.


----------

